# broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but....



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

gained 2 cylinders. :naughty: The build is officail now. The 20v was sold a few weeks ago along with all the parts off of it. We are doing a stock 12v. STOCK, no headspacer, no cams, no nothing. We are gonna push this motor to its limit and see how much it will take. Street driven will be on E85 and for fun times straight alchohol. Building a custom short runner with a 75mm throttle body and running a ATP manifold with a GT35R on the back of it. Running the new Bosch 1000cc injectors, Aeromotive FPR and a Weldon fuel pump. Stock gearbox from a 2.0 with a 394 final and stock axles. 3inch stainless steal downpipe to 3inch aluminum full back exhaust. Still running the haltech unless it gets sold then I will be running MoTeC.
Anyways build will be finished in a month or so got a lot of stuff to gather up. Will update when work is done! 
Pics from tonight
Cleaning the head and putting in new valves. Putting the valve locks in is a lot of fun :bang: 
























My lifters were bleeding








All done nice and fresh








Head and timing chains on








And a few pics of the short runner mocked up and the slick alternator setup.
























And the car in question if you don't know.


















_Modified by broke_rado at 9:20 AM 1-3-2009_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

More pics!! Looks sick.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

I look forward to see how this progresses. How are you gonna handle the fact that you no longer nevAr lose?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_I look forward to see how this progresses. How are you gonna handle the fact that you no longer nevAr lose?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

I hate it when I lose valves







. Looks like a fun project, keep the pics coming!!








Will the O2O hold the power? 


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:59 AM 12-20-2008_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (KubotaPowered)*

whats the deal with e85.. is it avail at the pump in the texas?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I hate it when I lose valves







. Looks like a fun project, keep the pics coming!!








Will the O2O hold the power? 

_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:59 AM 12-20-2008_

o2o wont even bolt to the 12v block.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_whats the deal with e85.. is it avail at the pump in the texas? 

Yes, here in the Lone Star state, we have Kroger Supermarkets which sells E85 at the pump


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoMoreHonduh* »_I look forward to see how this progresses. How are you gonna handle the fact that you no longer nevAr lose?

I already felt this way when I was pulling 750 gsxr and c6 zo6s with my 20v


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

3.94 plus quick spooling turbo = wheelspin. 
Great project though. 
I am interested to see if this 500 whp limit on a stock block is myth. I wouldn't be surprised if all of these people who build their bottom end are wasting their money for their power goals.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Flyweight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyweight* »_3.94 plus quick spooling turbo = wheelspin. 
Great project though. 
I am interested to see if this 500 whp limit on a stock block is myth. I wouldn't be surprised if all of these people who build their bottom end are wasting their money for their power goals. 


Not really worried about wheelspin. This will be a highway car.








And from doing some research this rods should handle 600hp. The only weak link I have heard about is the rings blowing out.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

ring lands go because of cylinder pressures and det.... make sure you hire a good tuner. good luck with your project.... and get off the net and get to the shop.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ring lands go because of cylinder pressures and det.... make sure you hire a good tuner. good luck with your project.... and get off the net and get to the shop.

Thanx for letting me know that. I know of a good one I think, especially since I am gonna run a MoTeC unit now. I was gonna run 24v coils but now im gonna run a distributor setup. Might of found a twin disk setup too.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

i may have one you could borrow...


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*

lol the secret stash.
A little update.. ordered a Weldon 2025 pump. 
Maximum HP: (-12 inlet and -10 outlet) 1400 hp Inj @ 14V EFI (700 hp on Methanol)
Gotta order the material to make my fuel rail and order my injectors then my fuel setup will be done.


_Modified by broke_rado at 9:06 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

So what tranny are you going to use? In the top you said you were using a tranny off a 2.0 but I can't imagine you're using an 020...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice project


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

stock o2a case, o2j gears from a 2.0 and r&p is 3.94


_Modified by broke_rado at 9:21 AM 1-3-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

Do you gotta relocate the ALT with all SRI's? or just yours?
Good lookin project btw.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

soon E85 will be everywhere. hopefully I finish my project


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_Do you gotta relocate the ALT with all SRI's? or just yours?
Good lookin project btw. 

No i just did it so i could make a bigger plenum plus this is going in a corrado so i have minimal space.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

just an update on parts. and some pics
fuel pump came in.








what its replacing... dual intank walbros
















ordered a distributor and aluminum valvecover. found a 75mm throttlebody. still looking for a fuel pressure regulator and* REALLY AM IN NEED OF A VR6 BELLHOUSING*. thats the only thing holding me back from putting the motor in the car.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Looking good Dale, now I know what fuel pumps the big boys are using these days


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_i may have one you could borrow...


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Where in Texas are you?We need to get a Texas vrt GTG going sometime.Seems I keep seeing more and more.I think I am the only Cabrio so far.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (cant get a password)*

dfdub.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

any updates?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (philipwight)*

lol
















oh hi twin disk
















Found a bellhousing too. might put the motor in this weekend


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

that sure is a cute turbo.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (philipwight)*

its a baby


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_that sure is a cute turbo.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (eurobred)*

Im torn between running 3" or 4" downpipe and exhaust, but still plan on using aluminum.
and the trans is put together just need flywheel bolts and it goes together


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

pretty sick project.. 
just a little question tho. Your running stock block, no headspacer or nothing..what about your CR wont it be to high? isnt stock vr6 like 10:1 or something? 
GL


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Im torn between running 3" or 4" downpipe and exhaust, but still plan on using aluminum.
and the trans is put together just need flywheel bolts and it goes together

go with 3", no need for 4" thats rather large

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_Love* »_pretty sick project.. 
just a little question tho. Your running stock block, no headspacer or nothing..what about your CR wont it be to high? isnt stock vr6 like 10:1 or something? 
GL 

yes stock 12v vr6 compression is 10:1


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
yes stock 12v vr6 compression is 10:1

so thats not 2 high ?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

actually running a mk4 gasket so its around 10.5:1







and since I am running alchohol, no it wont be a problem.


_Modified by broke_rado at 7:46 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

i have seen datalogs showing 8 psi of pressure with 3 inch exhaust... 4 inch has less than 2psi. worth the gain for 4inch.
10 to 1 is not too high.... just less of a margin in error of the tune. so dont f up the tune in the sligtest.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

you can run about 10 psi on stock compression safely without blowing up your motor


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_actually running a mk4 gasket so its around 10.9:1







and since I am running alchohol, no it wont be a problem.


i believe the mk4 head gasket only gives bumps it to 10.5:1
i dont think you can get .9 from the mk4 head gasket alone


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_you can run about 10 psi on stock compression safely without blowing up your motor

I plan on running around 25+ psi


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*

10 psi on a gt28r or gt45r?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_10 psi on a gt28r or gt45r?

gt45r aka. gt4508r is a huge turbo and a waste of money to run 10 psi with...


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (eurobred)*

i think we could make 500whp easy on the stock motor.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_i think we could make 500whp easy on the stock motor.

with the proper cooling system.
intercooled or air/water cooled with meth injection im sure its probably possible but not recommended


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (eurobred)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobred* »_
with the proper cooling system.
intercooled or air/water cooled with meth injection im sure its probably possible but not recommended

just a Air to Air cooler and no meth injection... no need for that..


----------



## Flyweight (Jan 15, 2007)

I would not run an aluminum downpipe. The melting point for aluminum is 1220.666 Fahrenheit. Your EGTs are more than likely going to exceed this.


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, i thought wtf when i saw that, but i guess a lot of things change when running e85. I would still go with steel just to be safe.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (apavlov)*

































people do it all day long. im not scared.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

holy handjob...i need a towel. you should boost it.ha


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

I am boosting it??


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_I am boosting it??








that was the joke. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*

I didnt get the joke either.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (philipwight)*

the mere fact the this thing is nothing but boost, then saying you should boost it...anyways, a little dry in here I guess. sick car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (T0neyDanza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T0neyDanza* »_ sick car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Started working on the intake manifold tonight and put some other stuff together.
















































Order all the things for the MoTeC and ordered a Weldon fuel pressure regulator. Should be coming together shortly!!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Slow down Dale, no need to rush on your build, let me hold the dyno queen title for a while before you de-throne me


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Are you running a Full Motec system? How much coin is that gonna run you? Not downing it cause its wayyyyyyy worth it.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Running a M4 and you can find those for around $1500 to 2500 used. Wiring harness was $400, term kit, fueses and relays were about $100, 5 bar is $100, (2)150psi sensor is $300. Then I will have to order a few plugs from VW, like the hall sensor and crank.
If you payed someone to build your harness it would run you $1500 to $2000 ususally, good thing I know how to do it.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Fuel pressure regulator came in today. Motec stuff should be here next week.
















The $1000 setup








Still have to buy injectors, another $700.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

jeebus dale, that's lookin good. glad i could fund this project in a small way







lol


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

ever little bit helps


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

im really impressed. Im curious to see how much boost it will take and for how long. looks great! good luck!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_im really impressed. Im curious to see how much boost it will take and for how long. looks great! good luck!

thanx. im ready to drive the car again. sad walking out every morning seeing it just sit there.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Got the intake manifold all fitting up just need to finish welding it up. Ordered a Weldon fuel filter too.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Most of the MoTeC stuff came in today and my Weldon fuel filter was waiting for me at home!!
























Nothing like 10 foot of unterminated wires.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

Car is loaded on the trailer ready to go to the shop!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Sweet, can't wait to see it this weekend


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Sweet, can't wait to see it this weekend









not much to see havent touched.







maybe saturday.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Got my fuel rail in today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Motor is in... and yes that is a stock G60 subframe and a stock G60 Kframe








































Starting on the wiring tonight.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Looking Good Dale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Got my fuel rail in today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


where'd you get that rail from ?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Finished up the motor mounts today and got the motor all bolted in, axles are tight, slave is in and shifter cables are on. Bolted the intake manifold up to check clearance and for throttle body placement. Got my hoses sorted out also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Also the G60 hood closes without cutting it up. And im still rocking a G60 badge lol.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Now get going on that harness!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

are there any negative effects to the short runners on your log manifold?
loss in low end power? 
i have no idea. but i like how cleanly it fits and if it fits that well on a corrado, it would fit
my golf even better!! 
clean up my bay too and move my throttle body away from my turbo.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_are there any negative effects to the short runners on your log manifold?
loss in low end power? 
i have no idea. but i like how cleanly it fits and if it fits that well on a corrado, it would fit
my golf even better!! 
clean up my bay too and move my throttle body away from my turbo.

Whatever loss there is can be fixed with a pound of boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Whatever loss there is can be fixed with a pound of boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (05JettaGLXVR6)*

The fuel pump is mounted. Surge tank will mount against the rear beam and will have an intank walbro feeding that.








Will have more pics this weekend when I finish it up.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

lookin good lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Got everything mounted just need to build the bracket for the intank pump, weld up the surge tank and then run the lines.
































Rocking the Hoodride stamp
















Turbo is coming off and going to a new home. BIGGER turbo going on!!!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Just a teaser... But I did some smooth talking and worked my way into some BBS RMs. They were just rebuilt with bigger lips and are in MINT condition.








For my new turbo I plan on running a Borg Warner s366xl, t4 80a/r housing, which is equal to a GT40.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Hmmmm which turbo do I run... GT42R or a T6 Caterpillar turbo we have laying around








The T6
























or the 42r

















Also mounted up the new wheels today.
































Still gotta lower the car some more. 
On another note my TB flange should be here tomorrow so I will finally finish up the intake manifold gonna measure my wiring harness tomorrow and start terming all the connectors.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

fing sweet!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_fing sweet!

x2 
Nice shoes! Do work son


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Car is satin black now with a gloss roof.








































I think im actually gonna end up running a GT42R.








and my throttle body flange came in.


----------



## a3-vr6 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

so we all know ur making lots of power (understatement) but how u getting it all to the ground beside hope?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

stock gearbox, stock diff and stock axles. Slow spooling turbo for the win. I had full traction in 3rd gear making 500whp with my 1.8t setup. Full boost was about 4500rpms and 3rd gear was pretty tall.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_stock gearbox, stock diff and stock axles. Slow spooling turbo for the win. I had full traction in 3rd gear making 500whp with my 1.8t setup. Full boost was about 4500rpms and 3rd gear was pretty tall.


Good luck with that. The 35r isn't that slow to spool.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Good luck with that. The 35r isn't that slow to spool. 

so it's probably a good thing that he'll be running a 42R....^^


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
so it's probably a good thing that he'll be running a 42R....^^

Ah, even better. No spool at all.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Got the dizzy mounted up and got all the coolant hoses figured out and on.
























Was thinking should I just run the downpipe and dumptube straight out the hood T1 style??
















Trying to get the wiring harness done this week.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Was thinking should I just run the downpipe and dumptube straight out the hood T1 style??









absolutely. and put a flapper-thin like smokestacks on semis have.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Few parts I got today...
75mm throttle body








750hp precision intercooler. custom endtanks for the backdoor setup.
















M&W ignition box and the Motec box
















Should have the harness done this weekend. Ordering the turbo next week. Then will just be waiting on piping.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

havent touched the car in 2 weeks trying to finish our friends car up for the texas mile. should get some work done tomorrow hopefully.
harness just needs to be heat shrunk and terminated. And my turbo is in the mail.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

hmmm...............extended tip technology


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_hmmm...............extended tip technology









Boy do i love those words!!!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_havent touched the car in 2 weeks trying to finish our friends car up for the texas mile. should get some work done tomorrow hopefully.

mmm...Texas mile


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Turbo came in today!! No pics though it is still at my friends. Got the intercooler mounted though.
really ****ty pics sorry.








Back door is baller








And what intercooler?? Bumper fits like money.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Let me know when tuning session begins! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is one all-nighter I look forward to


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

all the pic quality sucks but its whats inside that matters! nice gizzy go rado go!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_all the pic quality sucks but its whats inside that matters! nice gizzy go rado go!

No time to buy a camera when you have to buy motec, Weldon fuel system and borg warner turbos.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

not to mention a set of bbs wheels


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (philipwight)*

Same turbo im doing just you have Motec you lucky bastard. C2 till i do that and a built motor next year.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

will the intercooler get enough airflow there? it appears that the bumper is blocking it entirely....


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_will the intercooler get enough airflow there? it appears that the bumper is blocking it entirely....


Yeah, that's a big problem with corrados. Probably a bit exposed at the top and the sides. It's not going to have traction until triple digits so it might be ok.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (cabzilla)*

Im gonna cut the top of the opening a little and then build a shroud. The rebar is removed completely so there about 2.5" in between the back of the bumper and intercooler.
Friend dropped this off today.
























Extended Tip Technology








All mounted up
































Now maybe one day I will finish it.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

That snail is gonna move some air


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Tom Long)*

62<72


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (philipwight)*









look at the size of that can of cheese!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_








look at the size of that can of cheese!









you didnt know, everything's bigger in texas, lol


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_








look at the size of that can of cheese!









That creole not cheese.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
That creole not cheese.









<<not from Texas. Only thing we have up here that comes in a can like that is Cheese.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
<<not from Texas. Only thing we have up here that comes in a can like that is Cheese.









I'm not sure what you're talking about passes as cheese. maybe "cheese food product" is a better term.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Yurko)*

Finally had some time this morning to get some more stuff done.
Got a mk3 GTI radiator since it is smaller. Ordered the material for my downpipe. And finished up the intake manifold.
































Should be coming along quickly now that the R36 is done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

That hot side is the T4 .88 AR hotside right? I was wondering what size the pipe is coming off that v band. I haven't ordered mine yet.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (05JettaGLXVR6)*

3.5"


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_3.5"

Wierd. I would do a 4in downpipe but my manifolds wastegate would be in the way.
Whens this thing gonna be done? Don't let me beat you to being the first VRT with a S362


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I thought about doing 4" but just gonna stick with 3.5". Gonna do open dump right now to just to get it running. Just priced out all the fittings and lines I need.... 450 bucks.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

my downpipe.


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

Watching...


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

When you do the downpipe make sure to throw up some pictures.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

A box showed up yesterday from T1! Had 6 1000cc ID injectors in it.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Ballllin


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

So this is what all the buzz is about


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_So this is what all the buzz is about









Yessir. They are so cute all mounted up.
















Took some better pictures of the mk3 radiator and how to backdoor setup will be.
















Actually have almost 2" between the turbo and firewall, granted I don't have a raintray.








And I started on the intercooler piping and seeing what bends I will need.








Took some better shots of the front bumper on with the huge precision 750hp core behind it, fits like stock even though its gutted and there is no rebar. Made custom brackets and have dzuz fasteners.
















Going to the shop on monday to get a downpipe made and some intercooler piping built.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

preview of the downpipe....








And I sold my Weldon fuel pump... and went with some Bosch 044s. Box showed up from T1 today with them in it!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Damn Son


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Tom Long)*









downpipe is done.








































intake manifold is done and on permanently.
















solid mounts!








laters


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

Um... damn, this looks awesome. I cant wait to see the results. Good work.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (braupe)*

Some of the fittings came in today.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Just placed the order for the rest of fittings and fuel lines. All black with black hose. Ballin. Get most of it laid out and put on the car over the weekend and then do some intercooler piping next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

I like where this is going to end up


----------



## drracing07 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

just saw this thread and cant wait to see the results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (drracing07)*

youre running hte VR in your G60 car with what front crossmember?
i have one of those mounts for sale. didnt know it would fit a VR car.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Both crossmembers are for a 4 cylinder. Had to modify the front mount and and build one for the rear.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

I had a friend running a 67mm turbo on a STOCK block mk3 jetta he only used water/meth and not IC his boost gauge stopped at 15psi and he was running in the range of 17-19psi (or so we think) his car RIPPED! The only time he had a problem was when he ran out of meth once and... LOL he melted 2 pistons big time. he was running c2's 42# tune for obd2. he and a cut-out. LOL that car was just crazy sick.
can't wait to see the numbers this motor will make. just some fyi there are a couple of vrt's making 600's with just a head spacer but with stock pistons.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice build, i'm looking forward to see some updates


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Fuel lines in the engine bay are done. just gotta do all the plumbing under the car now.








All the lines in the bay are the black cloth and all the lines under the car are steel braided, all with black fittings. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Hooood Riiiiiide..........................


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Tom Long)*

got the -8 and -10 through that little hole. and everything is buttoned up. just waiting for some more fittings to come in the mail to finish the underneath side.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

A real surge tank.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

I'm running something similer.
a little over stock compresion 2L 16v boosted on e85.
only running up to the 15 psi range and still in base tuning stage.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (Flyweight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flyweight* »_I would not run an aluminum downpipe. The melting point for aluminum is 1220.666 Fahrenheit. Your EGTs are more than likely going to exceed this. 

I'm hitting 850 *C egt on E85
that alu downpipe is a goner don't even try it.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

We just finished an aluminum downpipe for our racecar. It was on the dyno for 4 hours and no it did not melt.
















Its unreal too how much lighter it is.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

my egt is on the mani side, maybe the turbo sucks enough heat out to cool the exhaust gass that much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
kudo's for trying it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll keep this in mind for next build


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

imagin how much weight would be saved with a whole aluminum exhaust system.
try it try it!


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

the exhaust that we have for it combined with downpipe is close to the same weight as the SS downpipe we had on it. The vband clamp is what is heavy. lol.


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (philipwight)*

the o2 sensor bung was the hardest part of making that downpipe.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*

what did you do if anything for a flex section?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_what did you do if anything for a flex section?


Solid motor mounts


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_We just finished an aluminum downpipe for our racecar. It was on the dyno for 4 hours and no it did not melt.
















Its unreal too how much lighter it is.

What she make?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

It made 780whp with a GT4202R. We put a smaller turbo on it and it made 600whp. But we aren't into numbers on the dyno, more into getting in the 9's at the track.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just 280whp over your 500whp+ mark, eh?


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

so this is 780 whp with bolt-ons, right??
granted well thought out and made bolt-ons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Just 280whp over your 500whp+ mark, eh?









This is our actual shop race car. My car is being made for the street.

_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_so this is 780 whp with bolt-ons, right??
granted well thought out and made bolt-ons http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The motor in the racecar is fully built. nothing is stock with standalone.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_It made 780whp with a GT4202R. We put a smaller turbo on it and it made 600whp. But we aren't into numbers on the dyno, more into getting in the 9's at the track.

Nice... when you have a smaller powerband its harder to stay in it without spinning or getting some lag in between... it becomes tricky going down the 1/4 mile... hopefully 9's come around soon for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_gained 2 cylinders. :naughty: The build is officail now. The 20v was sold a few weeks ago along with all the parts off of it. *We are doing a stock 12v. STOCK, no headspacer, no cams, no nothing. We are gonna push this motor to its limit and see how much it will take.* Street driven will be on E85 and for fun times straight alchohol. Building a custom short runner with a 75mm throttle body and running a ATP manifold with a GT35R on the back of it. Running the new Bosch 1000cc injectors, Aeromotive FPR and a Weldon fuel pump. Stock gearbox from a 2.0 with a 394 final and stock axles. 3inch stainless steal downpipe to 3inch aluminum full back exhaust. Still running the haltech unless it gets sold then I will be running MoTeC.


sorry thought it was a stock long block


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (weeblebiker)*

The car with the built motor making 700+whp is the mk2. My car is the corrado and yes it has a stock motor.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I <3 this thread.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_what did you do if anything for a flex section?


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_Solid motor mounts

Lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

What's next on the to-do-list Dale Gordon?..............


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

Got my intercooler piping yesterday, should be done next week. then wiring.


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














much respect


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
This is our actual shop race car. My car is being made for the street.

The motor in the racecar is fully built. nothing is stock with standalone.


Drunken reading comprehension















Can't wait to see this thing done and put down some #s/run some times. It's looking nice and proper


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Got the surge tank back from being anodized.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

My boost controller/wideband/motor saver came in today. Best product you can buy for your boosted car.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

That's mine........


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Still not done yet! jk. 
Im seeing 10psi at 4500 on 8:5:1. Just figured id let you know.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Still not done yet! jk. 
Im seeing 10psi at 4500 on 8:5:1. Just figured id let you know.

Built motor or headspacer?
how much power are you trying to make?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Built motor or headspacer?
how much power are you trying to make?

Spacer. DRC 256's
Like 500 on this motor. Next year i wanna make 650. With a built motor.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I need to hurry up and finish the rado because my daily needs some TLC(clutch and motor mounts).http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

finished the fuel system up tonight.
























fuel rail is anodized black now








exhaust manifold, turbine and downpipe are getting ceramic coated black at the moment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
E85 ready? Baller................


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Tom Long)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom Long* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
E85 ready? Baller................

e85 ready for sure.


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

i wonder when foffa will tell you about E85 and aluminium..







i look forward to see numbers with stock compression and e85.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_i wonder when foffa will tell you about E85 and aluminium..







i look forward to see numbers with stock compression and e85.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The fuel rail and surge tank were the only aluminum parts and they were hard anodized. A very wise person named Tony Palo said that it wasn't even necessary though. And the compression is actually 10.5:1 using a MK4 headgasket, so it should be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by broke_rado at 11:24 AM 7-7-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Tony Palo


I'd trust pretty much anything that guy says.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Very sweet project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cool that you try out what others havent, on a pretty serious level.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Norwegian-VR6)*

Got all my stuff back from being coated. Going back together tonight.


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

like where you're going with this dale. keep up the good work


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vgti2)*









all bolted back up
















intercool piping next


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Can't wait to hear this thing!


----------



## jaubs87 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

Me neither this car is going to haul booty have have a


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (jaubs87)*

broke_rado is no joke!








Gotta be fun working on this monster in 119F heat huh?.............


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Tom Long)*

just got done welding the vband to the Throttle body. working on the i/c piping now!


----------



## jaubs87 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*

Does that vband setup have an oring or anything to seal it tight


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (jaubs87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaubs87* »_Does that vband setup have an oring or anything to seal it tight

yes


----------



## jaubs87 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Can't wait to see this thing done I have a similar project going on right now but turbo isn't as big haha I guess I should step my game up


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (jaubs87)*

balllllin!!!
















Finish the other side tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

That is sooo sweeeeeet


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_balllllin!!!


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Is that a ford 5.0l TB you are running?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

Its made by accufab but yes it is for a mustang.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Yeah, i meant aftermarket. haha my bad. 75mm?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

yes it is 75mm


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

looks on point. phil, imma have to get you to build me some stuff, lol


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (16vgti2)*

All the piping is done, phil just has to weld the elbow on the compressor housing.
























Tial BOV will go on the bottom side in front of the TB








Time to finish the wiring.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Sweet....... are you going to keep those worm gear clamps ???
I can't wait to see some video


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

If the piping is built correctly then worm clamps are fine. I have proven them to 40 psi and have had no problems. You have problems when the piping is in a bind or doesn't have the ends bead rolled.


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

damn son..... lookin sweet.... bet your freekin pumped.... keep them pics rolling....


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Coming out real nice... I likes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (MiamiVr6T)*

quick pic before i left today. the race cars.


----------



## mim (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice car keep up the good work, made me think if I try to change my s/c set up for a turbo set up on my corrado, hope you finish soon.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

only an M4


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

lol....


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

93% DONE lol
































wiring wiring wiring


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigjuice (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (Bigjuice)*

vrooom vrooom pretty soon


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

one step closer, now quit slackin and wire it up, lol


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Truly badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (BahnStormer202)*

progress!!!!
























will have them termed soon then on to wiring relays and fuses


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

"Boost Yo!"








Great success!


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

how did you do those? im doing a swap and I want to do the same with the labeling.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (JIIP)*

a very expensive printer


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

All that stuff isn't cheap
If you don't mind can you PM how much a full motec setup is. I don't want one im just wondering.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_"Boost Yo!"








Great success!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

mil spec'd out...
































onto relays and fuses.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

looks like you are pretty close to start this thing up..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like the way you are running your boostpipe from the compressor..i have always done it the same way.. looks so much cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:47 AM 8-6-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_looks like you are pretty close to start this thing up..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like the way you are running your boostpipe from the compressor..i have always done it the same way.. looks so much cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by VR6-GT42RS at 10:47 AM 8-6-2009_

I'm excited too








PS. dont you have a car to finish too?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_looks like you are pretty close to start this thing up..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like the way you are running your boostpipe from the compressor..i have always done it the same way.. looks so much cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanx sir. it was pretty difficult fitting 3" through there.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

made my ecu,relay and ignition box holder. it sits under the dash right behind the glove box. when the glove box is open you can get to everything. m&w will sit on the underside.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

Very nice build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Bthornton10)*

What's the plan for traction?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (cabzilla)*

good driving


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_pray and a little luck


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

MoTeC + Traction Control = Traction!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

final placement for everything on the ecu panel. the 3 fuel pump relays will be mounted in the back. Very happy with how it turned out.








































street car? for sure!!
also got a mk4 firewall heatshield


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (broke_rado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: broke_rado's build thread. I lost 8 valves but.... (Euro_Dynamics)*

ecu panel is done. gotta wire up the fuel pumps, coil, power and ground wires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

upper left, is that for comms with your laptop? printer to USB?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

yes it is the hookup for the ecu to computer.


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Would love to see what the stock motor can do in ideal conditions. In for the ride. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

BTW, we do it BIGGER in MD


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Dub Doctor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Doctor* »_BTW, we do it BIGGER in MD









Will be doing it bigger and better later on with a built motor... 10:1 compressoin, e85, twin scroll equal length manifold and a BW s372! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a side note.... Just wired up the fuel pump relays and all the other power and ground wires. Start up coming very soon!!


_Modified by broke_rado at 7:05 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## Dub Doctor (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Haha, sounds like an awesome build. The S372 can make some SERIOUS boost pressure and still be very efficient. Why such high compression?
Dream turbo... :







rool::
Build looks great.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Dub Doctor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Doctor* »_ Why such high compression?

More horsepower at lower boost levels. Just have to have a good tuner so there is no detonation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Phil wiring or yours?
Either way








You can tell a persons work by how they do there wiring!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

higher compression + E85 = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Phil wiring or yours?
Either way









You can tell a persons work by how they do there wiring!









phil did the ecu panel i did pretty much everything else minus a few connectors on the harness itself.
on another side note... only a few wires left to hook up, then off to the dyno. CANT WAIT!!!


_Modified by broke_rado at 9:16 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Looks amazing. Who will be tuning it?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

philipwight is tuning it.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

some pics i took before i left the shop today.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

dyno tuning tomorrow hopefully if all goes well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

lol, the stereo keeps it a street car. jk dale, looking good, can't wait to see the numbers


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

make sure you post some vids of this beast 
good luck on the dyno


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_dyno tuning tomorrow hopefully if all goes well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Did I sound like I'm 12 yrs old again?


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

So i've given you most of the day before this. Any dyno runs?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_So i've given you most of the day before this. Any dyno runs?









Later tonight, have customer cars i have to finish first.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
Later tonight, have customer cars i have to finish first.









well???? 600wheel should be a walk in the park since stock block c2 cars make 57x.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

still working on getting the motec and m&w setup. dyno later this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

boo


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Having some issues with getting the trigger setup on the m&w. had to order a plug for the Hall sender on the distributor. hopefully the dealer put the order in before the deadline for next day shipping.
all sensor, fans and fuel pumps have been tested everything is wired right just waiting on this plug to come in then start up. even have a basemap started.
stayed tuned!!


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

im looking forward to se some numbers on stock comp..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

10.5:1 compression


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

how much pressure do you get on the gauge during a compression test, cold engine?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_10.5:1 compression









ABOUT DAMN TIME SOMEONE ELSE IS DOING THIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_how much pressure do you get on the gauge during a compression test, cold engine?

no idea? havent checked....


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

plug was waiting at the dealer this morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzs4UfWLT8k
start up!! dyno coming soon!!


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

sounds good for those 17 secs cant wait for more


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: (raddo)*

17s car?








PS:


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (sp_golf)*

i got to drive the car down the street. went to change the plugs to put fresh ones in for the dyno and the threads came out on one of the cylinders. pulling the head this weekend to repair the sparkplug threads. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

overtightened spark plugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what you going to do to fix it?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

had issues with that hole from day one.... not overtightened!


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

damn, bummer. in for updates


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_overtightened spark plugs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what you going to do to fix it?

yea junkyard motors....
time sert will hopefully fix it


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
yea junkyard motors....
time sert will hopefully fix it

you might want to start looking for another head too. You'll always have issues with that hole, no matter what you put into it.


----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

Watching this build closely - I'm hearing good things about the prologger. What time do you expect to run?


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
yea junkyard motors....
time sert will hopefully fix it


That reminds me, I still haven't yanked the plugs out of the JY head I'm putting on. lol
Sick car broke


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (IHookItUuup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IHookItUuup* »_Watching this build closely - I'm hearing good things about the prologger. What time do you expect to run?

When i do finally take it to the track. hoping for high 10s

_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_
you might want to start looking for another head too. You'll always have issues with that hole, no matter what you put into it.

we have used time serts on other stuff before and had success, so hopefully it will work! if not it will give me a good excuse to build a head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

30 minutes later the head is off... waiting on time sert kit.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Gluck... get'r back going and stop with the painful tease.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Good luck. Looking forward to see how you make out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

going to pick a new head up tomorrow.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Are you running a 38mm or a 44mm?
In 3rd i hit 25psi after 6k rpm on my 38mm. Thats with boost control set at 19. Wondering if i can just switch to a 44mm and be alright or should i put another 38mm on the exhaust housing.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

im running a 44mm.


----------



## dh4life69 (Mar 5, 2009)

WOW this is an awesome build. What do you plan on doing to the new head?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_Are you running a 38mm or a 44mm?
In 3rd i hit 25psi after 6k rpm on my 38mm. Thats with boost control set at 19. Wondering if i can just switch to a 44mm and be alright or should i put another 38mm on the exhaust housing.


Are you using an ATP clone? if so made sure your manifold is really 38mm and not smaller. I had a friend that the WG port was smaller. He ported it to the 38mm gasket and it stopped all the boost creep. just something to look at.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (dh4life69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dh4life69* »_WOW this is an awesome build. What do you plan on doing to the new head?

its coming off a car that has 130K on it.. prolly just bleed the lifters and throw it on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
its coming off a car that has 130K on it.. prolly just bleed the lifters and throw it on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









LOL just check the spark plug holes


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

checked and good to go. putting everything together right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_checked and good to go. putting everything together right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


LOL good luck I can't wait to see the numbers this thing makes. 
Oh what cams are you using?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

stock everything!!! everything inside the motor is OEM!


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*









ready to bolt on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

started it this morning. everything was good!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Excellent!


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Dyno or fail


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

we were too busy at the shop today....
and i am going out of town for the weekend. It will be early next week for the dyno.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (philipwight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philipwight* »_ It will be early next week for the dyno.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

....update?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

first pull on the dyno.... 332whp 303wtq, 14psi


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

I like live updates... congrats.. keep em coming.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is that turbo even awake @ 14psi? MORE UPDATES


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sp_golf* »_Is that turbo even awake @ 14psi? MORE UPDATES









Its sleep walking


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

you dyno at Tony's place?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

we have a dyno in our complex(our sister store)... tony is on the other side of the world from us.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (philipwight)*

motor didnt even make it 2 pulls. wasnt expecting much seeing how the motor had 200K and broken timing chains when i got it.








so here we are...
















back to square one


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Fawking Bogus...








If it makes you feel any better my car looks like that right now also.... and it was on the dyno a week ago.


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

Any details as to what happened?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_Any details as to what happened?

Motor had over 200K miles with broken timing chains when i got it. i put new chains and a couple valves in it and rolled the dice. A/F on the pulls were spot on and the plugs had no signs on detonation on them... old motor was the cause??
new motor with less miles will be at the shop tuesday!


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

a ten-month build based on a 200k junkyard block? you can make 500whp in a weekend.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

just strapped it down on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

keep us up to date!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_just strapped it down on the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congrats, pumped for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

521whp, 431wtq at 21psi. stock everything. turbo is only starting in its power range too, but i am done for now...


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Awesome congrats. Still stock compression?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Awesome congrats. Still stock compression?


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_stock everything.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

SICK!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

will get a real graph up tomorrow. but to hold yall over for now.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Did you figure out the minimum boost you can run yet? I really need to know before i buy a 44mm. Thanks.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

i ran 13psi and held steady to redline. what kind of boost controller do u have? and how is it hooked up? that might be your problem.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Those are some good #s for 21psi. I can't wait to see what it runs in the 1320.
Congrats on getting it done


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sp_golf)*

at 13psi it made 378whp.


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_will get a real graph up tomorrow. but to hold yall over for now.









Someone tunes pretty good
That's a pretty good looking Graph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats..nice numbers on stock comp..


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*

drove it home tonight. everything was good!!


----------



## mim (Mar 2, 2003)

awsome built looks like you hit your goal, keep up posting.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (mim)*

Wow!!!! Any chances of a built motor to see what that turbo can do for ya?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

maybe way down the road. just enjoying the car for now and driving it daily. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

32 psi next ??????? lol


----------



## Kristian T (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool engine...
Is dynorun made with E85?
/Kristian T


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Kristian T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kristian T* »_Cool engine...
Is dynorun made with E85?
/Kristian T

yes car is tuned on e85


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

paying $1.80 for a gallon of gas is awesome


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

its great!


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

About what are your peak injector duty cycles on those 1000's?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_paying $1.80 for a gallon of gas is awesome










I am so phkkin jealous. Great numbers by the way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

I guess its time for headstuds. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Lifting the head at 6500rpms in 5th gear.








Will be throwing a mk4 headgasket on for higher compression and retuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

So higher compression on a boosted motor is the new fashion now ?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_So higher compression on a boosted motor is the new fashion now ?









Yeap its the newest hype all the kids are talking about.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (fastslc)*

Compression makes power, right? If you can tune for it, and have the octane for it, high compression is where it's at. My next project is coming in at 11:1








Dale's car runs e85 and Motec, so running 10.5:1 is cake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

WoW you guys in Texas are crazy 
Love It 
Keep up the good work


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_So higher compression on a boosted motor is the new fashion now ?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_WoW you guys in Texas are crazy 
Love It 
Keep up the good work

Hate to burst your bubble but others have done this. 
PS it works great if someone can tune for it.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_paying $1.80 for a gallon of gas is awesome









too bad you're using 30% extra fuel. so you're really paying almost $3/gallon


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
too bad you're using 30% extra fuel. so you're really paying almost $3/gallon









I kinda always wonder how the stats on that actually pan out, ie running cheaper fuel but significantly more of it, what the consumption rate is compared to gasoline etc. Glad to see a slightly different approach being taken to the whole BT thing though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fulleloaded (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_
Hate to burst your bubble but others have done this. 

PS it works great if someone can tune for it.

Was thinking the same 
Either way its sick Hp #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (fulleloaded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fulleloaded* »_
Was thinking the same 
Either way its sick Hp #'s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


YES sick HP and always a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anyone that pushes the limits is







in my book.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
too bad you're using 30% extra fuel. so you're really paying almost $3/gallon









I guess its a good thing im still getting 22+mpg. Idle and crusing at 16:1 a/f is a great gas saver.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_
I guess its a good thing im still getting 22+mpg. Idle and crusing at 16:1 a/f is a great gas saver.

funny you should mention that. Today on the way home i was actually thinking of building a 'mileage' switch for my car. it'll just be a two position toggle that i can switch to alter my 02 reading so that the ecu sees 14.7, but i'm actually 16:1 (or however lean i can get away with).


----------



## philipwight (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Just one of the many cool things with motec... You can have up to 4 different maps saved and at the turn of a switch have which ever one you want.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

Motec ftw


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

i have obdI
so i have a 10K potentiometer on the dash, in place of the ETS
a/f ratios on the dash
i'm not kidding...
it's starts to miss over 17:1
fwiw i get the same mpg out of my 10:1 scir as gas, by way of timing
you guys able to turn up the timing under vacuum, for better mpg in the city, it's not gonna hurt it ?
1.80 x 1.3 = $2.34 btw


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_Motec ftw

hmmm $2000+ stand alone, or $50 switch. it's a tough call for me,.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

You guys doing cost analysis... what does a gallon of unleaded 105 gasoline go for these days?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.BillyT* »_You guys doing cost analysis... what does a gallon of unleaded 105 gasoline go for these days?









around $7


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Changes the equation a little doesn't it?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (1.BillyT)*









So ballin! Let me remind you those are 1000cc injectors. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

I love it when people get a really good tune on a set-up that can use it. PROPS to the tuner and builder. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

Amazed again, as always!!!! Everything go good with the new motor?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

everything is perfect with the new motor. so how well it holds up for round 2 on the dyno


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

What's the plans for round 2?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

bumping up compression, should make more power at lower/same boost.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Best of luck, looking forward to your new results.


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

Pumped to see!!!!! This one reinforced with any stronger studs at all or just a slightly healthier stock than last?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

Same motor as last time. putting a mk4 headgasket on and ARP headstuds.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Headgasket and ARP studs are in. Re-tune later this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Probably all in my head but it feels more responsive with the higher compression.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

how much compression now?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

with the new motor i picked up it still had a paper gasket on it. so i changed it out for a mk4 to make it 10.5:1 now.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broke_rado* »_with the new motor i picked up it still had a paper gasket on it. so i changed it out for a mk4 to make it 10.5:1 now.

You keep making me want to take my headspacer off.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
You keep making me want to take my headspacer off.

You will for sure need to use 105+ octane or e85


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

Beat up on a 500whp lightning and a Camaro SS. spinning in 5th gear is fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

sweet 
we need a video of that beast in action 
good work bro


----------



## mim (Mar 2, 2003)

you don't have any viedos of howe your rado run?


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (mim)*

I need to see some vids of this thing.......I spin in 4th and its frightening.....lol pumped up to check this out!


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

Where did you get that adapter from 38mm wastegate flange to 44mm v-band wastegate flange.? Appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (vwgolfracer26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgolfracer26* »_Where did you get that adapter from 38mm wastegate flange to 44mm v-band wastegate flange.? Appreciate it. Thanks

here ya go... http://www.atpturbo.com/mm5/me...e=FLS


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Friend of mine took some pics, only loaded these 2 for now. Bigger and better photoshoot coming soon!!


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

You da man, love the blacked out engine, no crome in sight








and the power WOW!


----------



## 16vgti2 (Apr 6, 2006)

that's a purty lookin car you got there dale


----------



## mim (Mar 2, 2003)

nice ride dale hope we see more pics and maybe a video. keep it up.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (mim)*

I love the g60 badge and hood. Even vw people would not guess it's a vr6 until we hear it go like stink. all about the little things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

It's not broke anymore, you gonna change your screen name to boosted rado lol
congrats on your build


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stroked1.8t)*

a few more shots.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (broke_rado)*

Love the flat black look......for now


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

heres some pics from a local show today.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Car's got a nice look
but he should fix the front end asap. it gives the car a bit of a banger look.


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (pimS)*

pic someone took from IFO


----------



## SlammedGolfIII (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Nice pics!!!!!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (SlammedGolfIII)*

i think the color is perfect
LOVE THE WHOLE THING 
wouldn't change a thing


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

great build!


----------

